# The Mount Hospital - Bishopstoke - May 09



## Urban Mole (May 30, 2009)

Well after visiting the Paddock Bunker back in may, we decided to stop here on our way home and have a look about.
As youll see fromn the pics, this place is really trashed, and we couldnt gain access to the day hospital part, which would have been the most interesting bit, being the oldest building on site.

Address here ---> http://www.nhs.uk/ServiceDirectories/Pages/Hospital.aspx?id=5QCV5

*Bit of history, from the net;*

_It started as smallish private estate with the first house built by a wealthy farmer in 1844. It was later bought by a Captain Hargreaves in the 1870s. When he died it was bought by a Mr Cotton who rebuilt it in 1893. His imposing Victorian mansion replete with impressive tower forms the heart of the site. It originally had impressive gardens too suitable for a house of its standing with an arboretum, formal gardens and a Victorian water garden. In 1927 it was sold to Hampshire County Council who converted it into a hospital reusing the original Victorian house, as well as building a range of other buildings including another impressive art deco-ish ward building. It was only when I saw the front of that other ward building that its purpose screamed out at me … massive opening windows are immediate tell tales of a TB sanatorium._

Ok on with my pics;

Here is a couple of maps of the site;
















Duty shifs.





Locker room.





Fire alarm and plans.




















Old computer parts, including an XP manual, but no disc.










An odd sink.





The sign reads something about, please let us know if this toilet isnt clean.





Skylight in the office/admin area.





Office/ admin.





HP in the loft area of the workshop.





Up here Pinky 










Garrett & Singleton wards, this is the area thats fenced off.





Youd be very lucky to find a window that ISNT broken, on the ground floor.





Going up...




















Medicine cabinet.




















Fish pond, couldnt see any fish tho.















Lucky fisherman.





Mmmm tastey 










Locked doors never stopped anyone 















The day hospital, this is very secure, with metal sheeting on the windows and doors.





The catering building, the first building as you enter the site.

Well hope you liked that, like I said, the place is a total mess, but a good explore non the less.
Commets and suggestions welcomed as usual.


----------



## T-bar (May 30, 2009)

I climbed the water tower and took a couple nothing of massive interest but thought I would add my two pence worth from the trip.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool -new one to me! Shame about not getting to have a look inside the big sandstone coloured Mansion. Good photos all the same -cheers


----------



## nutnut (Jun 5, 2009)

Agree with LB, nice site, big shame about the big old building 

I am sure it won't be long until it is infiltrated  i would imagine with some climbing ninja skills it could be done


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 6, 2009)

Climbing skills would be a problem, but, I was with a few that dont have climbing skills, also it was daylight and the site is overlooked by brand new houses, so was a bit open.
Plus there was a ploice car at the entrance when we arrived, so we waited till they departed.
Otherwise Id have gone in myself


----------



## moominnder (Nov 15, 2009)

I am thinking of giving this place a look. I have contacted the NHS about access and they seem quite happy with people having a look if its purposeful. 
Seems pretty sweet, such a shame that main building isn't lived in any more. I think this is going to be a new hobby of mine, thank god for this site! x


----------

